# Dogopause?



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

I dont know if this belongs in this category or not, but I was wondering if dogs go through menopause when they get older where they stop coming into heat.


----------



## Strongheart (May 2, 2007)

I don't know but I wanted to mention that I wonder what spaying them when they're babies does to them! When I read about the surgical menopause I might go through recently (but avoided), I wondered 'holy crap! what are we doing to all these animals when they're little babies!' although what is the alternative? Streets over run with strays?

I will be interested to see some knowledgeable replies.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Bitches do not go through Menopause like humans do, they will continue to cycle even in their elderly stage.

My thoughts and observations:

In my limited experience I think that females who appear to be sorta moody or physically uncomfortable show more signs of the drastic change in hormones from spay surgery. 

I know that many people say and believe in spaying before the first heat cycle I do not. I would rather deal with the increased chance of mammary gland cancer than the increased risk of bone cancer from early spay. 

Val


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI know that many people say and believe in spaying before the first heat cycle I do not. I would rather deal with the increased chance of mammary gland cancer than the increased risk of bone cancer from early spay.


Not that I want my dog to ever get cancer, but mammary gland cancer is more treatable than bone cancer. It's easier and less painful to remove a mammary gland than a bone/limb. My cousin's Husky just died from bone cancer this week, it was in his skull and legs, nothing could be done for him except keep him comfortable until it was time. He was in horrible pain the day they put him down.


----------

